# Please help! Height issue with 595 or not?



## Cunego (Mar 4, 2008)

I found a one of a kind Look 595 which is just to die for. It's my size, but the saddle height (with a Fizik Aliante) is 71,4. I ride at 72,5.

So, is it possible to fix it with the "spacers" on the seatpost?

Please, let it be so! :mad2:


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

All LOOK's Epost designed frames (including the 595) will let you adjust seatheight by up to 3cm (maximum).

You should check how many (if at all) spacers are used to get the current seat height of 71.5 cm.
If less than 2 cm, than you have no problem. you just need to add a 1Cm spacer.

Another thing to consider is saddle type... saddles differ in rail to top of saddle height. will you be using an aliante as well?

From the EPOST manual (found  here )

_2 – Height adjustment (between 0 and 32.5 mm, every 1.25 mm): choose the spacer combination from the 6 pieces supplied (see table on opposite page which summarises all the possibilities), and fit them under the shoulder on the stem. Use at least the thrust washer.
Photo 5
The other spacers are then used according to your height and desired adjustment.
3 – Insert the stem into the saddle tube as far as the stop at the top of the connection.

good luck, its a great frame.
_
Oren


----------

